# Blue Marble OHM With Some Dragon Influence



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

FloridaBettas Here with another awesome betta splenden, from: thailand, breeder: aquastar71 Betta: Sky line, Marble, OHM With Some Dragon Influence... These bettas I have got to get for my starter stock since I was out of breeding for 3 year's and I have only hit it harcore the last 6 month's but I have been back into it for a year now. Just wanting to do everything right, Im tired of having to wash out color's that show up when you least expect it, Im tired of starting of and it taking 3 to 4 years to get some nice thai looking fish. 
So I been sticking with this path im on with the blue marble's and the dragon influence. My plan is to hit the show's hard in about a year from now and maybe have some left over to hook people up in the U.S that dont want to pay the import fee's..
My plan of course I want some show finage so im starting off with the best stock I can, And im going to make some nice blue marble dragon's and some nice blue marble dragon butterfly's, And If I can get some really nice OHM while doing all this then that will be awesome to...
Anyway here is the fish that I just added to my collection!!!!!




















Other Side!!!














Thanks for viewing everyone, I will keep everyone updated in case some ya'll what to buy some when there ready...


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

oooohhhh... I want him! :-D he's probably really expensive, though... and with shipping from thailand makes him even more money.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

He is gorgeous! im sooooo jealous!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

He will be at my front door tomorrow, I just got off the phone with my trans shipper. I put to much money in aquastar71 account like 3 week's ago, and instead of sending the difference of the money back to my paypal account I told him send me another male. Color and forum in the direction im going, And he supprised me very good I love him he look's awesome, I cant wait until tomorrow...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice male... I love his ventrals. I can't stand skinny ventrals so I love to see a fish with nice wide ones.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Stunning! He reminds me of clouds in the sky...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's stunning!!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I will post more pictures when he get's here. Im gonna give him a 2 week vacation and then start conditioning him so he can do the nasty....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow he's a real stunner, congrats! He's going to be a great addition to your breeding line. He's got a real amazing color and some of the best fins I've seen.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Pictures??
I want to see!!!
He's awesome! I have fishies coming this week and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks as if his name should be "Galaxy" because of his wonderful sky/space colors.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I got pictures coming, Im just not making him flare right now. I have him in a 10 gallon cycled tank to his self, I want him to just relax for at least a week if not 2 before I start flaring and or conditioning him. He just got shipped around the world and knocked around im sure!!


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

beautiful.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

It's kind of hard to see his full color's because I have him In a lot of IAL water, plus Im not flaring him, Plus I dont have the best light's on that tank, It's only a breeding tank!!



























He will kill someone in front of there own mother, for some food! Because they fast them before shipping,, he was starving,,


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I will post some better one's later, I am trying to figure this Iphone 4g out, I just got it a week ago...


----------

